# How do you small town custom t-shirt printing businesses get people crazy about your shirts?



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a small town custom screen printing business. 

I was just wondering what people who are like me do to market your business. How do you get people crazy about your shirts? How do you show them that they can get shirts for just about anything?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

How much local competition. Three things sell: price, quality, service. Cheap will leave you broke. If you have been in business for two or more years, you should have some acquired reputation, good or bad, for quality and service. I use 5½x8½ flyers in the schools and mailed to churches in my area. After that word of mouth takes over.


----------



## rtosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Chance, we are located in a town of about 5,000 people, with a few other competitors with in a 20 min radius. We have been in business for 25 years. We started by pressing flesh as often as we could. You have to get out of the office and meet with people, schools, clubs, and businesses. Delivering a great product is what it is about. We have never been the cheapest, but we deliver the goods ( pun intended ). We have always hand delivered our product to our customers whenever possible and that has opened up many avenues to connect with these people and people that they know. We have found that when you do get customers, service the heck out of them and create that loyalty. Over-deliver. We have done little traditional advertising over the years and just now entering the online, facebook, etc would of networking and advertising. If your business is online, you can do much of the online-type things that are discussed here regularly. If you are a brick and morter, you have to get out among the people, especially in rural areas. I offer this as encouragement to you, you can build a lucrative business the right way by getting out and talking to people. If this isn't an area you feel comfortable with, you need a commissioned sales person to make it happen. I hope this helps. 

Ryan


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Delivering in-person is HUGE. Many of our orders are out of state, but almost all orders within 50 miles or so I hand-deliver myself. You'd be surprised how much people appreciate the personal service and WANT to recommend you to other people.


----------



## mdcorral (Jan 8, 2009)

hi everyone,

i too startiing this silkscreen printing business. is there a free website to do it for marketing purposes? thanks!


----------

